# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Aikaongelmia

## Joonas Pio

Foorumi alkoi näyttää kaikki ajat GMT:n (tai nyt kesäaikana GMT+1:den) mukaisina (kaksi tuntia Suomen aikaa jäljessä), kun olen kirjautunut sisään. Kun en ole, näkyvät ajat oikeina. Miten tämän saa korjattua? Koetin muuttaa asetuksista aikavyöhykkeeksi GMT+2:den ja laittaa kesäaika-asetukset päälle, jotta aika olisi GMT+3:n mukainen, mutta se ei auttanut. Foorumia on nimittäin todella ärsyttävää lukea, kun kaikki ajat ovat kaksi tuntia jäljessä.

----------


## JSL

Mulla on ainakin aikavyöhykkeenä Helsinki Kaliningrad GMT+2 ja kesäajan tunnistu päällä. Foorumin alareunassa lukee kellon aika ihan oikein: 
"Kaikki kellonajat näytetään aikavyöhykkeen GMT +3 mukaan. Kello on nyt 22:43." Joskus aiemmin olen kyllä joillain foorumeilla huomannut, 
että sisään loganneena kello näyttää eri aikaa kuin vieraana.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Ongelman ydin on siinä, että vaikka muutan asetuksista aikavyöhykkeen miksi tahansa muuksi kuin GMT:ksi ja painan "Tallenna muutokset" -nappia, säilyy aikavyöhykkeenä edelleen GMT.

----------


## Koala

Mitä väliä jollain kellonajoilla on?

----------


## Palomaa

> Mitä väliä jollain kellonajoilla on?


No näkee ainakin milloin viesti on lähetetty.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> No näkee ainakin milloin viesti on lähetetty.


Ja myös tapahtumavirtaa on helpompi seurata, kun näkee kellonajat.

----------


## Elias

Mulla on kanssa ollu sama ongelma vaikka olen yrittänyt vaihtaa kellonaikaa niin jostain syystä mitään ei tapahdu.

Tämäkin viesti kirjoitettu muka 13.34 vaikka oikeasti on 15.34.

----------


## zige94

Nyt itselläni näyttää 2tuntia jäljessä foorumin aika.. Tämä viesti on kirjoitettu 12:44, mutta foorumi näyttää 10:44... Ja käyttäjä asetuksissani on aikavyöhykkeeksi mennyt jostain syystä Lontoo eli GMT... Yritin vaihtaa GMT +2 mutta palaa aina takaisin.

----------


## Nak

> Nyt itselläni näyttää 2tuntia jäljessä foorumin aika.. Tämä viesti on kirjoitettu 12:44, mutta foorumi näyttää 10:44... Ja käyttäjä asetuksissani on aikavyöhykkeeksi mennyt jostain syystä Lontoo eli GMT... Yritin vaihtaa GMT +2 mutta palaa aina takaisin.


Mulla on sama ongelma tällä hetkellä

----------


## Albert

> Mulla on sama ongelma tällä hetkellä


Ja nyt on minullakin. Yritin vaihtaa muttei onnistunut.

----------


## Albert

> Ja nyt on minullakin. Yritin vaihtaa muttei onnistunut.


Tietokoneessa on oikea aikavyöhyke. Kaikki mahdolliset temp -tiedostot ja keksit poistettu.
Vaan sama vika kolmella eri selaimella. Ei siis johtune selaimesta. Jos en ole kirjautuneena on kellonaika oikein.
Johonkin toiseen forumiin kirjautuneena kellonaika on oikein.
Yksityisviestin lukemisen jälkeen alkoi ongelma. Sattumaako?

----------


## Elmo Allen

Ja mitäpä siis lukee teillä tällä sivulla, kohdassa "Päivämääräasetukset": http://jlf.fi/profile.php?do=editoptions

Minulla on
Aikavyöhyke: (GMT +2:00) Helsinki, Kaliningrad, South Africa
Kesäaika: Tunnista kesäaika-asetukset automaattisesti

----------


## Nak

Muuten samat, mutta aikavyöhykkeenä GMT London jne.. Jos yrittää muuttaa tuota arvoa, se vaihtaa automaattisesti takaisin GMT:n. Myöskään automaatti toiminnon pois otolla ei ole vaikutusta

----------


## Elmo Allen

No niin, curiosity killed the cat. Eli kokeilinpa vaihtaa oman aikavyöhykkeeni GTM:hen. Onnistui. Ja nyt jos yritän vaihtaa sen takaisin, ei vaihdu. Palauttaa tosiaan aina takaisin GMT:n, yrittipä vaihtaa miksi tahansa muuksi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:14 ----------

KVG auttaa aina. Löytyi tämä:

https://www.vbulletin.com/forum/show...n-UserCP/page2

Se on siis bugi vBulletinissa, mutta ilmenee vain, jos käytössä on eri kieli kuin vBulletinin oletuskieli (englanti). Valitettavasti kieltä ei taida päästä valitsemaan itse. Ilmeisesti suomennoksia korjailemalla asian voisi mahdollisesti korjata, mutta tuosta threadista ei selviä miten.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Olipa minullakin tämä ongelma viime päivityksen jälkeen, mutta pari päivää sitten sivun alhaalla muuttui teksti: "Kaikki kellonajat näytetään aikavyöhykkeen GMT +1 mukaan", ja perässä näkyvä kellonaika täsmää oman sijaintini ja kelloni kanssa.

Asetukssa väitetään kuintenkin, että valittuna olisi Lontoon aika. En aio enää koskea siihen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Olipa minullakin tämä ongelma viime päivityksen jälkeen, mutta pari päivää sitten sivun alhaalla muuttui teksti: "Kaikki kellonajat näytetään aikavyöhykkeen GMT +1 mukaan", ja perässä näkyvä kellonaika täsmää oman sijaintini ja kelloni kanssa.


Mutta minulla se näyttää: "Kaikki kellonajat näytetään aikavyöhykkeen GMT mukaan. Kello on nyt 0:21." Tämä siis, kun kello on oikeasti 2:21.

----------


## zige94

> Mutta minulla se näyttää: "Kaikki kellonajat näytetään aikavyöhykkeen GMT mukaan. Kello on nyt 0:21." Tämä siis, kun kello on oikeasti 2:21.


Jep, sama täällä ja mitenkään ei pysty vaihtaa.. Eikä edes ylläpidon puolelta tule mitään vastausta.. (voikohan ylläpito asialle edes mitään..)

----------


## zige94

Eikö Ylläpito voi tälle aikaongelmalle mitään? Inhottava viestejä lukea ja ihmetellä miksei ole pari tuntia sitten tullutta viestiä huomannut, ennenkuin muistaa että foorumi näyttää ajat 2tuntia jäljessä..

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Tuskinpa ylläpito tuolle mitään muuta voi, kun odottaa seuraavaa foorumipäivitystä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Asia saattaa kyllä ratketa muuttamalla suomennoksia. Se kävi selville tuolta aikaisemmin mainitsemastani googletuksesta. Vika ei siis ilmene foorumin englanninkielisessä versiossa, vain käännetyissä.

----------


## zige94

> Tuskinpa ylläpito tuolle mitään muuta voi, kun odottaa seuraavaa foorumipäivitystä.


On kuitenkin foorumeita, joissa sama vBulletin versio, eikä aikaongelmia ole.. Alla juuri Elmo Allenin vinkki ja mahdollinen korjausehdotus. Ylläpidon puoleltahan ei ole mitää kantaa edes koko asiaan tullut.




> Asia saattaa kyllä ratketa muuttamalla suomennoksia. Se kävi selville tuolta aikaisemmin mainitsemastani googletuksesta. Vika ei siis ilmene foorumin englanninkielisessä versiossa, vain käännetyissä.

----------


## Albert

Näkyy olevan "maailmallakin" samaa ongelmaa. Jossain vihjattiin palvelinongelmaan. Minä en tiedä ja ylläpito vaikenee.

----------


## Nak

Olen huomannut, että hetkittäin aloitussivulla oikeassa reunassa olevassa tapahtumavirrassa kello näyttää oikeaa aikaa muiden aikojen näyttäessä väärin

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Olen huomannut, että hetkittäin aloitussivulla oikeassa reunassa olevassa tapahtumavirrassa kello näyttää oikeaa aikaa muiden aikojen näyttäessä väärin


Silloin kun et ole kirjautunut sisään?

----------


## Nak

> Silloin kun et ole kirjautunut sisään?


Eikuin juuri silloin kun olen. Mulla on automaattikirjautuminen päällä. Foorumivalikossa kello on kuitenkin väärässä samaan aikaan

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Olen huomannut, että hetkittäin aloitussivulla oikeassa reunassa olevassa tapahtumavirrassa kello näyttää oikeaa aikaa muiden aikojen näyttäessä väärin


Sama täällä, välillä näkyy tapahtumavirran ajat oikein, kun on kirjautunut sisään.

----------


## Nak

Otin puhelimen näytöltä tavallisella kameralla kuvan nyt kun tuo aikojen ero sattui tulemaan  :Very Happy:

----------


## sm3

Juu, kyllä siinä näyttää olevan selkeä ero. En ole itse kiinnittänyt huomiota tuohon vielä.

Sulla on muuten varsin naarmunen puhelin.  :Laughing: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:23 ----------

Näkyy minulla olevan kaikki ajat oikein...

----------


## Nak

> Sulla on muuten varsin naarmunen puhelin.


Betonilattia 1 - Nokia 0  :Wink: 
Näkyy tuohon sm3:n viestiin tulleen tuohon "viesti lisätty" tekstiin oikea kellonaika

----------


## sm3

> Näkyy minulla olevan kaikki ajat oikein...


Nyt näkyy minullakin väärin eli 0:lla aikaa. Oikeasti kello on 14:06 ja foorumi näyttää 12:06

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Olen huomannut, että hetkittäin aloitussivulla oikeassa reunassa olevassa tapahtumavirrassa kello näyttää oikeaa aikaa muiden aikojen näyttäessä väärin


Äsken kun katsoin, niin tapahtumavirran ajat näkyivät tunnin jäljessä, muut foorumin ajat normaalisti kaksi tuntia jäljessä. Eli kello oli oikeasti 17:20, tapahtumavirran uusimman viestin aika oli 16:20 ja foorumin kellonaika oli 15:20.  :Wink:

----------


## zige94

Nonniin arvon foorumilaiset! Nyt kesäajan vaihduttua muistakaamme että foorumin kello on 3 tuntia jäljessä. Eli tämä viesti on kirjoitettu 04:13, mutta foorumi näyttää 01:13  :Cool:

----------


## bussifriikki

Minulla näkyy ihan normaalisti, nyt on 4:33

----------


## zige94

> Minulla näkyy ihan normaalisti, nyt on 4:33


Mulla näkyy 3tuntia jäljessä. Talviajassa näkyi 2h jäljessä. Tästä on tässä ketjussa aikaisemminkin puhuttu enkä ole ollut ainoa joka tästä on kärsinyt... Sivuston alareunassa näkyy se, mikä kellonaika on käytössä. Jostain syystä mulla ainakin käyttää aina GMT:tä, ei GMT +3...

----------


## Karosa

> Jostain syystä mulla ainakin käyttää aina GMT:tä, ei GMT +3...


En tiedä mikä sun foorumissa mättää, mutta omassa lukee näin:

Kaikki kellonajat näytetään aikavyöhykkeen *GMT +3* mukaan. Kello on nyt_ 7:46_.
vBulletin ® Copyright © 2013 vBulletin Solutions, Inc. All rights reserved.
SEO by vBSEO ©2011, Crawlability, Inc.

Voit muokata omia aikavyöhyke asetuksiasi näin:

> Jäsenasetukset
> Omat asetukseni
> Oma käyttäjätilini, muuta asetuksia
> Päivämääräasetukset
> Aikavyöhyke

Kaikki foorumilla näytetyt kellonajat voidaan automaattisesti näyttää oman aikavyöhykkeesi mukaan. Valitse vain listasta oikea aikavyöhyke. Oletuksena aikavyöhykeasetukset ovat suomalaisittain.

----------


## zige94

Joo kokeiltu talviajan puolella jo laittaa aikavyöhyke oikein, jonka jälkeen tallenna muutokset, mutta silti ei tallenna vaan pysyy siitä GMT:ssä, ei GMT+2... En tajua yhtään...

----------


## Karosa

> ...mutta silti ei tallenna...


Koita tyhjentää välimuisti ja muut evästeet, jos sit toimis?

EDIT: Mulla toimii ihan hyvin tuo aikavyöhykkeen vaihtokin, vaihtuu aika siten että näen vaikka 5h taakse tai eteenpäin.

----------


## zige94

> Koita tyhjentää välimuisti ja muut evästeet, jos sit toimis?


Kokeiltu. Ei vaikutusta. Kokeiltu myös lukuisilla selaimilla (IE, Firefox, Opera ja tietty Chrome jota käytän). Lisäksi Android-puhelimella kokeiltu stock-selaimella, Chromella, Firefoxilla, Dolphinilla, Operalle ja mitä muita niitä nyt on... Jostain syystä se ei sitä asetusta muuta vaikka valitsee oikein aikavyöhykkeen ja painaa sivun alhaalta "Tallenna muutokset". Foorumissa mättää jokin mutta mikä?

Milloin muilla on sitten tuo ongelma korjaantunut? Tässä esim. Joonas Pion viesti 18.3.2013




> Äsken kun katsoin, niin tapahtumavirran ajat näkyivät tunnin jäljessä, muut foorumin ajat normaalisti kaksi tuntia jäljessä. Eli kello oli oikeasti 17:20, tapahtumavirran uusimman viestin aika oli 16:20 ja foorumin kellonaika oli 15:20.


Eli ainakin 13päivää sitten Joonaksellakin näkynyt 2tuntia jäljessä talviajan mukaan, näkyyköhän sitten nyt 3tuntia jäljessä Joonaksellakin...

----------


## Karosa

> Foorumissa mättää jokin mutta mikä?


Teillä on jotain häikkää teidän käyttäjätunnuksissa, luultavasti, -
koska minulla ja sinulla on täysin samat koneet, joten se ei siitäkään voi johtua, me käytämme luultavasti samaa selainta (Google Chrome) joten se ei voi siitäkään johtua.
Ongelma on pakko täten olla käyttäjätunnuksessasi jollain tavalla.

Vedän johtopäätökseni ja se on: käyttäjätunnuksenne on tehty ennen 2009-2010, ja siitä tämä hässäkkä.  :Laughing:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Eli ainakin 13päivää sitten Joonaksellakin näkynyt 2tuntia jäljessä talviajan mukaan, näkyyköhän sitten nyt 3tuntia jäljessä Joonaksellakin...


Kyllä näkyy kaikki kellonajat kolme tuntia jäljessä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 6:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 6:27 ----------

Kun valitsee asetuksista kohdan "kesäaikamuutokset aina päällä", saa kellonajat näkymään GMT +1:den mukaisesti, eli vain kaksi tuntia jäljessä.

----------


## zige94

> Kyllä näkyy kaikki kellonajat kolme tuntia jäljessä.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 6:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 6:27 ----------
> 
> Kun valitsee asetuksista kohdan "kesäaikamuutokset aina päällä", saa kellonajat näkymään GMT +1:den mukaisesti, eli vain kaksi tuntia jäljessä.


Okei. Ja kiitti vinkistä  :Wink:  Ehti tottua siihen että kellonajat aina 2h jäljessä niin nyt ei tarvitse opetella enään 3tuntia jäljessä vaan voi jatkaa samaa kaavaa  :Laughing:

----------


## Karosa

> kaksi tuntia jäljessä.





> 3tuntia jäljessä


En ymmärrä vieläkään miten teillä esiintyy nämä ongelmat, onko muilla kuin teillä?

----------


## hezec

> En ymmärrä vieläkään miten teillä esiintyy nämä ongelmat, onko muilla kuin teillä?


Ei samassa laajuudessa, mutta joskus ainakin tapahtumavirran ajat ovat minullakin näkyneet GMT:nä. Kyllä tässä foorumiohjelmistossa jotain bugeja on ajan näyttämisen suhteen.

----------


## Albert

On, on aikaongelma. Kokeillut olen vaikka mitä! Jos en ole kirjautuneena, niin vyöhyke näkyy olevan GMT+2. Kirjautuneena se on GMT, eikä millään saa muutettua.

----------


## sm3

Täällä kanssa:




> Kaikki kellonajat näytetään aikavyöhykkeen GMT mukaan. Kello on nyt 16:45.


Eikä auta vaikka miten asetuksista oikeata vyöhykettä valitsee. Juuri äsken testasin eikä auttanut.

----------


## killerpop

Nyt kun samaa Eurooppaa ollaan, niin voisi olla ihan paikallaan siirtyä UTC-aikaan.




> On, on aikaongelma. Kokeillut olen vaikka mitä! Jos en ole kirjautuneena, niin vyöhyke näkyy olevan GMT+2. Kirjautuneena se on GMT, eikä millään saa muutettua.


Mutta todellisuudessa se aika lie tässäkin se UTC. GMT:tä tuskin meidän tietotekniikka osaa.

Nyt kun kansalaisaloiteet ovat olleet pinnalla, niin löytyipä ihan ensimmäisten joukossa vetoomus siitä, että kesäaikaan siirtymisestä pitäisi luopua, https://www.kansalaisaloite.fi/fi/aloite/3 ... mutta vielä itse ainakin haikailen siitä, että meillä olisi vain UTC käytössä.

----------


## kivisuo

> ... mutta vielä itse ainakin haikailen siitä, että meillä olisi vain UTC käytössä.


Jos USA:ssa pärjäävät ihan hyvin neljän aikavyöhykkeen kanssa (plus vielä Alaska ja Havaiji siihen päälle), niin ei kai nyt Euroopassa kolme aikavyöhykettä ole liikaa?

Siitä olen kyllä samaa mieltä, että tämä kellojen jatkuva säätäminen on ihan älytöntä.

----------


## Albert

> Mutta todellisuudessa se aika lie tässäkin se UTC. GMT:tä tuskin meidän tietotekniikka osaa.
> 
> Nyt kun kansalaisaloiteet ovat olleet pinnalla, niin löytyipä ihan ensimmäisten joukossa vetoomus siitä, että kesäaikaan siirtymisestä pitäisi luopua, https://www.kansalaisaloite.fi/fi/aloite/3 ... mutta vielä itse ainakin haikailen siitä, että meillä olisi vain UTC käytössä.


No GMT lukee tuolla sivun alaosassakin. Siitäkös se sitten johtuukin tämä aikaongelma? Jos lukisi UTC, niin kaikki kunnossa...?
Miksi kesäajasta luopua pitäisi? Valoisat kesäillat vastaan valoisat aamuyot, minä valitsen kesäillat.

----------


## Compact

"Kaikki kellonajat näytetään aikavyöhykkeen GMT +3 mukaan. Kello on nyt 21:59."
Täällä taitaa toimia 0K.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> "Kaikki kellonajat näytetään aikavyöhykkeen GMT +3 mukaan. Kello on nyt 21:59."
> Täällä taitaa toimia 0K.


Oletuksena ne toimivatkin, tai jos olet vaihtanut ne joskus kauan sitten. Nykyinen ongelma on - ainakin minulla -, että jos aikavyöhykkeen yrittää vaihtaa joksikin, ne vaihtuvat ensinnäkin heti GMT 0:aan (eivät siihen, johon olit vaihtamassa) ja siinä myös pysyvätkin. Itselläni ne olivat täysin oikein, kunnes kokeilin sitä vaihtaa, koska täällä ketjussa tästä ongelmasta raportoitiin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:48 ----------

Ja kuten jo marraskuussa kirjoitin, vika liittyy todennäköisesti foorumin suomennosteksteihin:




> https://www.vbulletin.com/forum/show...n-UserCP/page2
> 
> Se on siis bugi vBulletinissa, mutta ilmenee vain, jos käytössä on eri kieli kuin vBulletinin oletuskieli (englanti). Valitettavasti kieltä ei taida päästä valitsemaan itse. Ilmeisesti suomennoksia korjailemalla asian voisi mahdollisesti korjata, mutta tuosta threadista ei selviä miten.

----------


## zige94

> Oletuksena ne toimivatkin, tai jos olet vaihtanut ne joskus kauan sitten. Nykyinen ongelma on - ainakin minulla -, että jos aikavyöhykkeen yrittää vaihtaa joksikin, ne vaihtuvat ensinnäkin heti GMT 0:aan (eivät siihen, johon olit vaihtamassa) ja siinä myös pysyvätkin. Itselläni ne olivat täysin oikein, kunnes kokeilin sitä vaihtaa, koska täällä ketjussa tästä ongelmasta raportoitiin.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:48 ----------
> 
> Ja kuten jo marraskuussa kirjoitin, vika liittyy todennäköisesti foorumin suomennosteksteihin:


Itse taas toisaalta epäilen että onko tuossa vika.. Sillä matkapuhelinfoorumi mm. käyttää vbullettia eikä sen kanssa ole vastaavaa ongelmaa... Tosin voi johtua myös foorumien käyttämästä versiosta.. (en tietä mikä versio täällä käytössä ja mikä matkapuhelinfoorumilla.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Itse taas toisaalta epäilen että onko tuossa vika.. Sillä matkapuhelinfoorumi mm. käyttää vbullettia eikä sen kanssa ole vastaavaa ongelmaa... Tosin voi johtua myös foorumien käyttämästä versiosta.. (en tietä mikä versio täällä käytössä ja mikä matkapuhelinfoorumilla.


Johtuu vahvasti foorumin versiosta. Tuo vika ilmeisesti ilmeni vasta viime lokakuussa.

Versio näkyy lähdekoodista. Molemmissa tosin näyttäisi olevan versio 4.2.0.

Lisäksi sillä, miten ne aikavyöhykeasetuksen tekstit on käännetty, saattaa olla merkitystä.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Minulla näyttää nuo viestien kirjoitusajankohdat vielä kesäaikaa. Esimerkiksi "16.16" vaikka todellisuudessa viesti on lähetetty "15.16". Ei tuo toki väärässä ole sinällään, mutta kesäajassa kuitenkin..

----------


## 034

En ihan tarkkaan tiedä ketä täällä on ylläpitoa. Mutta asiaan: kesäaikaa tämä antaa muuttaa tunnilla. Se toimii. Muuten edelleen sama ongelma. En tiedä miksei päivitystä tapahdu.

----------


## anttipng

> Kaikki kellonajat näytetään aikavyöhykkeen GMT mukaan. Kello on nyt 19:57.


Ja oikeasti kello on 21:57. Eikä onnistunu aikavyöhykkeen vaihtaminen. Kokeillut olen useilla koneilla ja selamilla. Profiilini on noin vuoden vanha.

----------


## BusfanFINBSF

Ei mulla ole edes mitään nappeja mistä vaihtaa aikaa, on vain "Kesäaika muutokset" ja "Viikon ensimmäinen päivä" ei muuta  :Mad:

----------


## nickr

Tähän ongelmaan tuskin on saatu mitään korjausta? Itsellänikään ei aika-asetuksissa ole edes mahdollisuutta vaihtaa aikavyöhykettä. Äsken lähetin viestin klo 19:42, ja foorumi näyttää ajaksi 16:34. Ei kai se nyt mikään maailmanloppu ole, mutta hitusen ärsyttävää kyllä. Heti kun kirjaudun ulos, kaikki ajat kyllä näkyvät oikein.

----------


## Neoplan

Itselläni sama. Noin seitsämältä lähetetty viesti on foorumin mukaan lähetetty 4.00!

----------


## LimoSWN

Tämä viesti on kirjoitettu 28.kesäkuuta 2021 12.35

Foorumi itse kertoo kellon olevan
Kaikki kellonajat näytetään aikavyöhykkeen GMT +2 mukaan. Kello on nyt 11:24.

Edit: tuo siis ennen sisäänkirjautumista. nyt sisäänkirjautuneena tämä ilmoittaa näin: 

Kaikki kellonajat näytetään aikavyöhykkeen GMT +3 mukaan. Kello on nyt 12:33.

----------


## vaajy

> Itselläni sama. Noin seitsämältä lähetetty viesti on foorumin mukaan lähetetty 4.00!


Oletko saanut ongelman korjattua, tuntuu kello elävän omia aikojaan täällä.

Alaosassa lukee: _Kaikki kellonajat näytetään aikavyöhykkeen GMT mukaan. Kello on nyt 17:27.

_GMT +1 tulee kun valitsee kesäaika päällä foorumin asetuksissa, uloskirjaudun ja tulee oikea GMT+2. Sisään kirjautuminen ja näkyy tunti liian vähän.Vaikka kello on 19.40 kun viestin laitan...

----------


## EVhki

> Oletko saanut ongelman korjattua, tuntuu kello elävän omia aikojaan täällä.
> 
> Alaosassa lukee: _Kaikki kellonajat näytetään aikavyöhykkeen GMT mukaan. Kello on nyt 17:27.
> 
> _GMT +1 tulee kun valitsee kesäaika päällä foorumin asetuksissa, uloskirjaudun ja tulee oikea GMT+2. Sisään kirjautuminen ja näkyy tunti liian vähän.Vaikka kello on 19.40 kun viestin laitan...


Itsellä oli aikanaan sama ongelma. Muistaakseni olin jotain kautta ylläpitoon yhteydessä asiasta ja korjaantui kai sillä. Silloin ei ainakaan kai voinut kelloa säätää itse. Tästä kuitenkin varmaan jo useampi vuosi, niin en kovin hyvin muista.

Toki tuo foorumin kello näköjään on minullakin minuuttienkin osalta pielessä. Näyttää 20:21 viestin lähetysajaksi, todellinen lähetysaika 20:33.

----------


## pehkonen

> Oletko saanut ongelman korjattua, tuntuu kello elävän omia aikojaan täällä.
> 
> Alaosassa lukee: _Kaikki kellonajat näytetään aikavyöhykkeen GMT mukaan. Kello on nyt 17:27.
> 
> _GMT +1 tulee kun valitsee kesäaika päällä foorumin asetuksissa, uloskirjaudun ja tulee oikea GMT+2. Sisään kirjautuminen ja näkyy tunti liian vähän.Vaikka kello on 19.40 kun viestin laitan...


Nyt näkyy minulla seuraava teksti: "Kaikki kellonajat näytetään aikavyöhykkeen GMT +2 mukaan. Kello on nyt 16:17."

----------

